# Grief



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Stinks.Sometimes.This is one of those times. owYet, I have learned so much.Pain makes gain I guess.Wish I wasn't such a Gut Responder is all.BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

((BQ))


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((Nance))) Thanks.







Sometimes it just sneaks up on me. BQ


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

BQSorry you are having such a rough time. ((hugs))


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Linda







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ  FYIGrief takes no holiday http://www.health.harvard.edu/article.cfm?id=117


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric  I'm processing it and the bad days are spread out much more. So when I have one, I'm a bit surprised by it and lose my stride. But I have been able to get back in step so this is all normal I suppose.The article was a good one. I recognized many of the symptoms and have had some of them from time to time since the loss. I also saw that I was doing things pretty well and many of the suggestions I have done automatically it seems. So this is all good. It is weird to process the emotions and be done with them, and go on and then have my body "freak out" lol a day or two later. lolWhadya gonna do?







Thanks, all.







BQTold ya I was a little slow. LOL


----------

